# How to play this lick?



## Flaccid Chaos (Dec 19, 2021)

Would you bar the 5th fret or would you pull of on each string from your ring or pinky to your index finger? I hope that makes sense.

Thanks guys.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

I would pull off on each string from my ring or pinky to my index finger. I might use the tip of my index finger to barre two strings or roll the tip pad from one string to the next to keep a legato feel.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Either one would be fine. I would probably make my decision based on what comes next, or possibly what came before. My own stylistic leaning, based on the information provided, would be to fret each string individually.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

Capo


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Brunz said:


> Capo


I am my own capo.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

What @bw66 said. Context dictates such things.


----------



## Grab n Go (May 1, 2013)

Personally, I wouldn't barre something like that unless I'm going for a soul kind of vibe, where I'm trying to sustain the notes.


----------



## NotFromToronto (Dec 10, 2009)

So... tempo and style both matter for me... but most of the time I would start somewhere in the middle. I don't do a full bar, but by default I'd have a sort of mini-bar, where my first finger is sloppily in reach of the bottom 3 strings, and I'm kindof rolling that finger so that only the string I want is ringing at the appropriate time, and doing a full lift/move for the d string and again back to the g string at the end.


----------



## Hammerhands (Dec 19, 2016)

That;'s Am pentatonic.


----------



## TimH (Feb 4, 2006)

In the notation there are ties between each tow note pairing…but no tie between all of the notes or notes on adjacent strings. Technically speaking then, barring this passage and letting previous string ring out is not how the lick should be played.


----------



## Flaccid Chaos (Dec 19, 2021)

Thanks so much everyone. I surprised myself by learning this at tempo by barring the 5th fret. I tried pulling off on each string with much different results. I'm going to dig in again though and learn it the way most of you suggested. This type of lick occurs in so many songs that it will be worth my while. It's probably good to get that type of legato technique down anyway. 

Thanks again for the feedback.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

I tried playing it without bias to see what my fingers did, it was straight pull offs
P/I, P/I/ R/I,R/I/R,I
But that is just me


----------

